# Your playlist



## Desdichado (Dec 6, 2004)

It's been a while since anyone asked this, and the recent thread on EBM got me curious again.  What's everyone listening to at the moment?  My playlist here at work varies, but today I've got 

Beborn Beton - A Wish Come True
Beborn Beton - Peach
Beborn Beton - Poison (El Presidente Shuffle Mix)
Beborn Beton - Poison
Beborn Beton - The Seduction
Brian Ice - Talking to the Night
Bolero - Fancy
Camouflage - Thief (Opal Mix)
Camouflage - Thief (Single Mix)
Cosmicity - Your Beautiful Lie (Red Sweater Mix)
Covenant - Dead Stars (Club Version)
Covenant - Der Leiermann (Club Version)
Covenant - Tour De Force (Club Mix)
De/Vision - Hear Me Calling (EnTrusted to Mesh)
De/Vision - Hear Me Calling
Mesh - It Scares Me
Mesh - You Didn't Want Me
Sandy Martin - Exotic and Erotic
Soft Cell - Tainted Love (Extended Version)
S.P.O.C.K. - Dr. McCoy
S.P.O.C.K. - Dream Within a Dream
VNV Nation - Darkangel (Azrael)
VNV Nation - Darkangel (Gabriel)
VNV Nation - Standing (Motion)
VNV Nation - Standing (Still)
:wumpscut: - Embryodead
Handily alphabetized, as you can see.  At home, I've been listening to some Neuroticfish, Severed Heads, Scooter and Razed in Black.  In the car, I've got some Apoptygma Berzerk, Shamen, B! Machine, Echo Image and other synthpop and futurepop, mostly.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 6, 2004)

Anyway, since no one else has responded, I'll update -- I cleared out that playlist afer listening to all those songs and stuck some more songs in instead:

Apoptygma Berzerk - Kathy's Song (Beborn Beton Remix)
Beborn Beton - Another World
Beborn Beton - Hemoglobin
Camouflage - Heaven (I Want You)
Children Within - Gallery
Echo Image - Listen to the Stars
Echo Image - Need to be Proud (Need to Dance)
Echo Image - Need to be Proud (Proud to Dance)
Echoing Green - Ceremony
FischerSpooner - Emerge (Adult Remix)
Intact - Now or Never
Hot Cold - Love Is Like a Game
Hubert KaH - So Many People
Koto - Visitors (Alien Mix)
Leiahdorus - Wake
Miko Mission - Two For Love (Mozzart Mix)
Moulin Noir - Spellbound (Run Level Zero Mix)
The Nine - Control
Psyche - Sanctuary
System22 - Illuminate
System22 - Until You Say You Are (Dreamtraveler Mix)
System22 - Until You Say You Are (Iris Mix)
The Other Two - You Can Fly


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow.  I've never heard of any of that.

I don't have any at work.  I just started this job a couple of months ago, and haven't had time to get any CDs here to rip them.

At home, my hard drive inexplicably crashed, so I lost all the mp3s I had (and every picture I'd ever taken of my daughter), so I'm still kind of upset over that.  

I got a new drive now, and I've more or less got all the software back on it I need, and I started replenishing my music library through bearshare (RIAA be damned).

It's a wacky collection of stuff - Eurythmics, Queen, REM, Cake, and some dance stuff (ATC, Aqua, Eiffel 65), but also Cindy Lauper, Kansas, America, James Taylor, Frank Sinatra, and Louis Armstrong.

But most of that is easy to find.  I'll struggle to replace some of the classical stuff.  Berio's Sinfonia, Steve Reich's Different Trains, and stuff by Shostakovich, Stravinsky, and Philip Glass.  Classical (especially contemporary) is my first love.  I have almost 500 CDs, 90% of which is contemporary classical.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 6, 2004)

Indeed; I go through binges where I don't want to hear anything pop whatsoever, and it's all classical, and orchestral movie soundtracks.  Although I'm not so much a fan of contemporary classical as I am of the Romantics; Wagner, the Russian Five, etc.

As for not having heard of most of my recent playlists, I'm not terribly surprised.  Some of those guys have enjoyed some success in Europe, but they are woefully underground on our side of the Atlantic.  Most are either synthpop or futurepop bands; synthpop being essentially the son of old synthesizer New Wave such as Erasure, Pet Shop Boys, Depeche Mode, New Order, etc. and futurepop being a blending of synthpop with more Industrial influences.

And some of the stuff up there is mid-80s italo-disco; an obscure genre of pop music if ever there was one.  Ironically (given the name) most of it comes from Spain, and I was introduced to it in Argentina when I lived there in the early 90s (at which point most of it was already five years old or more.)


----------



## Psionicist (Dec 6, 2004)

Well, pretty close to mine. 

Alice in Videoland, Angels and Agony, Apoptygma Berzerk, Assemblage 23, Blutengel, Colony 5, Covenant, Elegant Machinery, Front 242, Funker Vogt, Fixmer/McCarthy, Haujobb, Icon of Coil, Jean Michel Jarre, Kraftwerk, Nitzer Ebb, Run Level Zero, Seabound, Spetsnaz, Suicide Commando, VNV Nation

Current favorites are

VNV Nation - Genesis
Apoptygma Berzerk - Eclipse
Funker Vogt - Black Market Dealers
Front 242 - Circling Overland
Run Level Zero - Shadows Merging
Jarre - Oxygene 8


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 6, 2004)

Lately, I've been listening to WFUV from Fordham University in NYC. It streams over the internet at http://wfuv.org/
Really good mix of rock, folk, jazz, a little bit of country, and no commercials. It used to be my favorite station when I lived in NYC, and may still be my favorite even if I'm 8 hours away.


----------



## Qlippoth (Dec 7, 2004)

Well, I'm not at work, so I'm listening to CD(_Blood & Chocolate_ by Elvis Costello & the Attractions) though at work my playlist is thoroughly mired in the 80s--with the exceptions of, say, Lard, Xorcist, and the like.

Maybe in 6 years or so, I'll be sweatin' to the '00s.


----------



## msd (Dec 7, 2004)

A lot of Thievery Corporation, Pete Yorn, Chemical Brothers, and Our Lady Peace

Strange kinda...


----------



## kenobi65 (Dec 7, 2004)

Just so there's some old-fogey representation on this thread... 

My MP3 player on my home computer usually has a randomized play of every MP3 in my collection.  The 10 tracks it just played are:

- Good Old Fashioned Lover Boy, Queen
- What Would It Take, Jeff Lynne
- Who's Crying Now, Journey
- You Got It, Roy Orbison
- Wasted On the Way, Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young
- Sweet Caroline, Neil Diamond
- The Man's Too Strong, Dire Straits
- Dude Looks Like a Lady, Aerosmith
- Handle With Care, Traveling Wilburys
- Steve McQueen, Sheryl Crow

I think I'm showing my age.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 7, 2004)

Oh, I've got older stuff than that on my regular playlists; I'm just a bit burned out on my "best 500 songs of the 80s" folder and ready to give it a rest for a few weeks.  Ironically, with the synthpop and futurepop listed above, I'm going back to my roots.  That's a fundamentally old skool couple of genres; folks who refuse to admit defeat to the "Seattle Sound" and alternative wave that killed the old synthesizer New Wave movement of the late seventies and the eighties.


----------



## GlassJaw (Dec 7, 2004)

Here are some bands I've been listening to lately:

The Used
My Chemical Romance
Primus
Funeral for a Friend
Underoath
Taking Back Sunday
Killswitch Engage
From Autumn to Ashes

Finally had a chance to see The Used last week.  They are nuts.  Bert has to be one of the best front men in rock right now.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 7, 2004)

Another day, another playlist:

Camouflage - Jealousy
Cassandra Complex - Twice As Good (Apop Sexy Disco Remix)
Cosmicity - Your Beautiful Lie (David's Groove Mix)
Cosmicity - Isabella (Minimalist Mix)
Count to Infinity - Abducted
Count to Infinity - Space Age Love Song
Covenant - Like Tears in Rain
Covenant - Speed (Club Version)
Covenant - Stalker (Club Mix)
Covenant - Stalker (Goth Mix)
D/Vision - Blue Moon (Void Style Version)
De/Vision - Blue Moon
De/Vision - We Fly ...Tonight
Funker Vogt - Alone
Funker Vogt - Black Hole
Funker Vogt - Civil War
Funker Vogt - Killing Fields
Funker Vogt - Pure War
Funker Vogt - Sins
Iris - The Way I Live My Life (Count to Infinity Mix)
Neuroactive - Visualize (Hardbeat Mix)
Pet Shop Boys - It Must Be Obvious
S.P.O.C.K. - All Alone
S.P.O.C.K. - Dark Side of the Force
S.P.O.C.K. - I Am an Android
S.P.O.C.K. - Ice Machine
S.P.O.C.K. - Last Man on Earth
S.P.O.C.K. - Mirror World
S.P.O.C.K. - Alien Attack
S.P.O.C.K. - Space Race
VNV Nation - Genesis
VNV Nation - Genesis (C92 Mix)


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 7, 2004)

Today is 70s punk day in my office: 

Rip Her To Shreds - Blondie
Lookin' After No. 1 - The Boomtown Rats
She’s So Modern - The Boomtown Rats
White Riot - The Clash
Career Opportunities - The Clash
New Rose - The Damned
Neat Neat Neat - The Damned
Sonic Reducer - Dead Boys
California Über Alles - Dead Kennedys
Mongoloid - Devo
Pump It Up - Elvis Costello & The Attractions
Love Like Anthrax - Gang Of Four
Born To Lose - The Heartbreakers
Sex & Drugs & Rock & Roll - Ian Dury
Lust For Life - Iggy Pop
In The City - The Jam
Cant Stand Losing You - The Police
Judy Is A Punk - The Ramones
Suzy Is A Headbanger - The Ramones
Let's Dance - The Ramones
Blank Generation - Richard Hell & The Voivoids
Cherry Bomb - The Runaways
Typical Girls - The Slits
Psycho Killer - Talking Heads
See No Evil - Television


----------



## Vorith (Dec 7, 2004)

Amon Amarth - Bloodshed
Amon Amarht - Death in Fire
Arch Enemy - Ravenous
Arch Enemy - We Will Rise
Battlelore - Sword's Song
Decapitated - The Fury
Decapitated - Mother War
Decapitated - Winds of Creation
Einherjer - Ballad of the Swords
Fear Factory - Invisible Wounds
Fear Factory - Linchpin
Hammerfall - Hearts on Fire
Iced Earth - Melancholy (holy martyr)
Kalmah - Heros to Us
Kataklysm - As I Slither
Lamb of God - Ruin
MachineHead - The Blood, The Sweat, The Tears
Nile - Unas Slayer of the gods
Opeth - Demon of the Fall
(about 20 slayer songs)
Vehemence - God Was Created






the list goes on really, I have some Deicide and stuff like that but I also have songs like "Lita Ford and Ozzy - Close my eyes forever". Oh yeah almost forgot...Tom Araya is THE best front man ever


----------



## Wombat (Dec 7, 2004)

Ah, C.L. has a list I recognize!  

For me, I create different playlists on an irregular basis, but only on my home computer.  Due to the needs of a friend (who was very fearful of flying, yet needed to get from CA to GA), I have a Massive Mellow Mix on the compy:

Calling Me Home -- Kate Price
Welcome Christmas -- Love Spirals Downwards
Sideways Forest -- Love Spirals Downwards
By Your Side -- Love Spirals Downwards
Silver Sliver -- Lycia
Plus bele que flor -- Anonymous 4
Da Day Dawn -- Carol Thompson
The Village Awaits the New Moon -- Vaertinnae
Pandora -- Cocteau Twins
Non avra mai pieta -- Ensemble Unicorn
The Sensual World -- Kate Bush
Misguided Angel -- Cowboy Junkies
Lilies -- Noe Venable
The Borderlands -- Caswell-Carnahan

As one of my friends said about this mix, "This is the kind of stuff that would make James Taylor say, 'Um, can we kick it up a notch?'"    Needless to say, it did the job of mellowing her out on the flight


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Dec 7, 2004)

Currently I'm listening to a collection of Savatage and Circle II Circle tunes I've burned from various cd's.  Additionally, I'm listening to:

Trans-Siberian Orchestra (the Christmas CD's)
Nightwish (another personally chosen favorites CD)
Black Sabbath- The Mob Rules and Under Wheels of Confusion (4 CD boxed set)
Iron Maiden- Brave New World and Dance of Death
Paul B. Hogue (songs and recordings from one of my best friends.  He has his own recording studio in his house and writes truly great songs IMHO)
Joss Stone 
Ronnie James Dio- The Best of the Beast
Solitude Aeturnus- Adagio


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Dec 7, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Today is 70s punk day in my office:
> 
> Rip Her To Shreds - Blondie
> Lookin' After No. 1 - The Boomtown Rats
> ...





OUTstanding list!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 7, 2004)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> OUTstanding list!




Well, thanks!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 8, 2004)

On the computer I mostly listen to movie soundtracks. This is my current list.

Kill Bill 1 & 2
The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
Spiderman 1 & 2
Twin Peaks: Fire Walk with Me
Sky Captain and The World of Tomorrow
The Incredibles

In the CD player, it is mostly metal, industrial, and oldies... More than I care to list, though.


----------



## haiiro (Dec 8, 2004)

I only listen to music in the car, which I know is weird. I'm too lazy to do it at home, where I don't have a stereo or good PC speakers. 

Lately, it's been these four albums:

DJ Shadow - Preemptive Strike
Audioslave - Audioslave
Rammstein - Reise Reise
Soundgarden - Superunknown


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 8, 2004)

A Perfect Circle -- Blue
A Perfect Circle -- The Nurse Who Loved Me
Dr. John -- I Walk On Guilded Splinters
Peter Gabriel -- Solsbury Hill
Pink Floyd -- What Shall We Do Now?
Pink Floyd -- When the Tigers Broke Free
Temple of the Dog -- All Night Thing
The Tear Garden -- Romulus & Venus
Tool -- H.
Tool -- Lateralus
Widespred Panic -- Henry Parsons Died

Sadly, I lost most of my mp3's in my hard drive crash, and only tracked down the above.  As you can see, my playlist is a mishmash of all kinds of stuff.


----------



## reanjr (Dec 8, 2004)

Car - Jumps primarily between:

Bjork - Medulla
Paradise Lost - Reflections
Collective Soul - Dosage
Blind Guardian - Nightfall on Middle Earth
Cradle of Filth - Midian
Type O Negative - World Coming Down

MP3/WMA Player:

Bjork - various, primarily from Medulla and Vespertine
Iron Maiden - Pice of Mind
Moby - God Moving Over The Face Of The Waters

Computer - primarily:

Eminem - Encore
Within Temptation - Mother Earth
Il Tone (local [Detroit] rap artist)
Garbage - Beautiful Garbage and Version 2.0
Theatre of Tragedy - Aegis


----------



## reanjr (Dec 8, 2004)

Vorith said:
			
		

> Oh yeah almost forgot...Tom Araya is THE best front man ever




I gotta go with Matthew Barlow of Iced Earth.


----------



## CrimsonScribe (Dec 8, 2004)

I listen to music in two places - home and in the car.

In car I have the following CD's on shuffle:

Aerosmith - Young Lust (2 CD's)
The Calling - Camino Palmero
Def Leppard - Vault
Evanescence - Fallen
Fear Factory - Obsolete
Korn - Take a Look in the Mirror
Limp Bizkit - Results May Vary
Nickleback - Silver Side Up
Skid Row - Thick Skinned

My playlist at home covers so much stuff it isn't funny (like most people's I guess).  It also just shuffles my entire collection, currently the artists I seem to be hearing more often are Guns & Roses, Metallica, Eve 6, Aerosmith, and a couple of Danny Elfman soundtracks.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Dec 8, 2004)

I typically only listen to music at home, since it's too much of a pain at work, and I'm without portable musical accompaniment right now (and I have the wonders of the GBA to entertain me on the Metro).

Typical albums I listen to at home are:

Evanescence: Fallen
Evanescence: Origin
Metallica:  S&M (1 & 2)
Metallica:  ...And Justice for All
Meat Loaf:  Very Best of (1 & 2)
LotR soundtracks
Conan the Barbarian soundtrack
Buffy soundtrack (Musical episode one)

Brad


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 8, 2004)

Showbread- "No Sir, Nihlism is not Practical"
He Is Legend- "I am Hollywood"
Bradley Hatheway- "I am Hard Core"
Showdown- "Chorus of Obliteration"
old Underoath stuff
lots of old Zao stuff
HORSE the Band
Vroom- "Throws Like a Girl"
The Bled
Thrice- "Identity Crisis"


----------



## talinthas (Dec 8, 2004)

generally i listen to albums, easier to burn and all.
 currently-
 DJ Krush- Jaku
 V.A- Punk Goes Pop
 Iron Horse- Fade to Bluegrass: Bluegrass covers of Metallica
 VA- Trance Divas
 Neurotic Fish- Les Chansons Neurotique
 --
 and individual tracks i've been looping-
 00Agents- Solo Mission
 JDproject- The Ken Song (OC Remix)  [found here- http://www.ocremix.org/detailmix.php?mixid=OCR01266 ]
 and other stuff i'm forgetting.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 10, 2004)

For some really "old skool industrial" I've been listening to some Throbbing Gristle, Chris & Cosey and Severed Heads lately too.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 17, 2004)

Why am I bringing this back up again?  Who knows; I guess I'm kinda bored on a Friday afternoon close to the Christmas holidays when not much is going on at work...

Today, my playlist is similar to the other days; many of the same groups I've been listening to for the last several weeks, but different songs anyway...

Beborn Beton - Another World (Ephemeral Rage)
Beborn Beton - Another World (Trance Mix)
Beborn Beton - Dr. Channard )Funker Vogt Mix)
Beborn Beton - Peach (cut.rate.box Mix)
Beborn Beton - Peach (DJ Ram Breath Away Mix)
Beborn Beton - Poison 2002
Camouflage - I Can't Feel You (Beborn Beton Mix)
Covenant - Bullet
Covenant - Call the Ships to Port
Covenant - Tension (Club Mix)
Covenant - Standing Alone
De/Vision - Drifting Sideways
De/Vision - I Regret (VNV Nation Remix)
De/Vision - Try to Forget (DJ Ram Dance Remix)
De/Vision - Your Hands on My Skin (Beborn Beton Remix)
De/Vision - Your Hands on My Skin (Sonnet Shuttle Mix)
De/Vision - Your Hands on My Skin (T.O.Y. Mix)
Empire State Human - Hand on the Gun (Ganymede Remix)
Girls Under Glass - Frozen
Iris - Saving Time (Original Demo Version)
Neuropa - Lifeline
Neuroticfish - It's Not Me
Neuroticfish - Prostitute
Neuroticfish - Stop and Go
Neuroticfish - Velocity
Neuroticfish - Don't Wake Me Up
Tinstar - Disconnected Child
VNV Nation - Beloved
VNV Nation - Electronaut
VNV Nation - Epicentre
That's a pretty incestous playlist, isn't it?  I'll have a bunch of Beborn Beton songs, and then a bunch of other songs with Beborn Beton remixes, for instance.  Huh.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 17, 2004)

Lots of classic rock today:

The Rolling Stones - Dead Flowers
Blur - Beetlebum
Lou Reed - Perfect Day
The White Stripes - Isis
T-rex - 20th Century Boy
The Grateful Dead - Brown Eyed Women
The Orb - The Great Gig in the Sky
Mudhoney and Jimmie Dale Gilmore - Tonight, I think I'm gonna go Downtown 
The Stranglers - Nice N' Sleazy
The Good Looks - Sounds like 1969
The John Sparrow - Biff Bang pow
Jethro Tull - Sossity, you're a woman
Bruce Springsteen -  Atlantic City
The Rolling Stones - Salt of the Earth
Metallica - Am I Evil?
Little Feat - Willin'
The Beach Boys - Sloop John B
Nick Drake - Harvest Breed
Iron Maiden - Children of the Damned
Richard Thompson - Marry, ageyn hic hev donne yt
The White Stripes - St James Infirmary
Elvis Costello - Brilliant Mistake
The Stranglers - Golden Brown
The Jam -  Down in the Tube Station at Midnight
Blur - No Distance Left to Run


Bonus points if you can spot the Britney Spears cover in there.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Dec 17, 2004)

Older music:

Simple Minds, "I Travel"
Fad Gadget, "Salt Lake City Sunday"
Cabaret Voltaire, "Yashar"
Spizz Energi, "Soldier Soldier"
Blackouts, "Idiot"
Chrome, "In a Dream"
The Wipers, "D-7"
Wire, "Go Ahead"
Magazine, "I Wanted Your Heart"
Comsat Angels, "Independence Day"
John Foxx, "Burning Car"
Yellow Magic Orchestra, "Behind the Mask"
Ultravox!, "Hiroshima Mon Amour"

Newer Music:

The Junior Boys, "More Than Real"
Neulander, "Sex, God and Money"
Swayzak, "Buffalo Seven"
Franz Ferdinand, "Auf Achse"
Ladytron, "Oops! Oh My!"
Felix Da Housecat, "Ready To Wear"
Sketchshow, "Chronograph"
The Futureheads, "Robot"
Client, "Overdrive"
John Foxx, "Sex Video"
Add N to X, "Sheez Mine"
T. Raumschiere, "Monster Truck"
Goldfrapp, "Yes Sir"
Wire, "Read and Burn"


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Dec 17, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Today is 70s punk day in my office:
> 
> Rip Her To Shreds - Blondie
> Lookin' After No. 1 - The Boomtown Rats
> ...




_Damn_, that's an awesome list!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 17, 2004)

Today is Neil Young day for me. All his albums (studio & live), set to play randomly. I guess that covers just about every genre under the sun. Talk about a schizophrenic musician.




> _Damn_, that's an awesome list!




Gee, thanks! Several people have commented on it. I just threw together some of my favorite punk songs and came up with it in about 5 minutes. I didn't think it was anything special at the time.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 17, 2004)

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> _Damn_, that's an awesome list!




Agreed.  I've been on a The Jam kick lately.  Dead boys and the Damned are good anytime.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 17, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Today is Neil Young day for me. All his albums (studio & live), set to play randomly. I guess that covers just about every genre under the sun. Talk about a schizophrenic musician.




I burned a similar set of Young Cd's last time I drove up to Chicago.  And the neighbors love it when I pick up the guitar and start cranking through my Down By the River/Cowgirl in the Sand/Powderfinger medley!


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 17, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> Bonus points if you can spot the Britney Spears cover in there.



Nice N' Sleazy?


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 17, 2004)

Made a CD for my 6-year-old nephew:

Al Jolson & Cab Calloway - I Love To Singa
Deee-Lite - Groove Is In The Heart
Daft Punk - Stronger, Harder, Better, Faster
Puffy Amiyumi -- Boogie Woogie #5, Teen Titans Go! (Japanese)
Herb Alpert - A Taste Of Honey, Love Potion #9
Squeeze - Cool For Cats
Byron Stingily - You Make Me Feel (Mighty Real)
Coldcut - Say Kids What Time Is It?, Stop This Crazy Thing
Swoop - Living How I'm Living
Julie Andrews - The Lonely Goatherd
The John Buzon Trio - Mr. Ghost Goes To Town
The Jazz Butcher - Goovin' In The Bus Lane
and others

...the usual...


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 17, 2004)

My 3 year old nephew (best friend's kid) likes "Ziggy Stardust" and "Another Brick in the Wall"


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 17, 2004)

When my four year old kid (who's now pushing 9) told us his favorite song was DEVO's "Whip It" I knew I had nothing to worry about.  

Of course, at the same age he was asking waitresses to take back the ketchup and bring out Tabasco sauce for his fries.  What a chip off the old block!


----------



## GreyShadow (Dec 17, 2004)

Currently in the playlist are the various Cowboy Bebop OST's.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Dec 17, 2004)

The one playlist I regularly use is, uh, every MP3 I have. So it would be impractical to post it here.

Instead, I shall confine myself to listing the full albums I've got in there:

A Garage Dayz Nite - Beatallica
Beatallica - Beatallica
Blues Brothers 2000 Soundtrack
Candyman Soundtrack
Cheer Up - Reel Big Fish
Chocolate Starfish and the Hot Dog Flavored Water - Limp Bizkit
De Rigeurmortis - TISM
Bram Stoker's Dracula Sountrack
Easy - Grinspoon
Eberron Soundtrack
Elephant - The White Stripes
Fire - Electric Six
From Dusk Till Dawn Soundtrack
Garbage - Garbage
Get Born - Jet
Greatest Hits - The Doors
Grey Album - The Beatles & Jay Z
Guide To Better Living - Grinspoon
Interview With The Vampire Soundtrack
It Means Everything - Save Ferris
Jagged Little Pill - Alanis Morrisette
Kill Bill Volume I Soundtrack
Kill Bill Volume II Soundtrack
Let's Face It - The Mighty Mighty Bosstones
Live In Las Vegas - Jimmy Buffett
Modern Artillery - The Living End
Modified - Save Ferris
New Detention - Grinspoon
Nirvana - Nirvana
Odyssey Number Five - Powderfinger
Once More With Feeling Soundtrack
Revolver - The Beatles
Rubber Soul - The Beatles
Significant Other - Limp Bizkit
Soul Caddy - The Cherry Poppin' Daddies
Sumo - The Superjesus
Tarantism - Tito and Tarantula
The Carnival - Wyclef Jean
The Ecleftic - Wyclef Jean
The Living End - The Living End
The Miseducation of Lauryn Hill - Lauryn Hill
The Score - The Fugees
Turn The Radio Off - Reel Big Fish
Version 2.0 - Garbage
Vulture Street - Powderfinger
White Blood Cells - The White Stripes
Why Do They Rock So Hard? - Reel Big Fish
Zoot Suit Riot - The Cherry Poppin' Daddies
Artists prominently featured in the rest of my playlist (another 740 or so tracks) include Creedence Clearwater Revival, the Darkest of the Hillside Thickets, the Bloodhound Gang, Joan Osborne, INXS, Richard Cheese, and random covers of popular songs, *especially* by American college a cappella groups.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Dec 18, 2004)

My current playlist:

The Pogues and Kirsty MacColl - Fairytale of New York (recently voted #1 Christmas song in Great Britain)
Kirsty MacColl - Can't Stop Killing You
Kirsty MacColl - In These Shoes
Kirsty MacColl - There's a Guy Works Down the Chip Shop Swears He's Elvis
The Cure - In Between Days (Without You)
Simon and Garfunkel - Keeping the Customer Satisfied
Simon and Garfunkel - Baby Driver
Simon and Garfunkel - The Boxer
Simon and Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson
The Roches - We Three Kings
The Roches - Good King Wenceslas
The Tripletts of Belleville - Belleville Roundevous
Johnny Cash - A Boy Named Sue
Rosemary Clooney - Come-on-a My House
Ethel Mermen - Anything You Can Do
Team America - Everyone Has AIDS
Team America - America, F*** Yeah!
Joni Mitchell - Big Yellow Taxi
Dave "Baby" Cortez - The Happy Organ
The Electric Company - theme song
Schoolhouse Rock - Mr. Morton is the Subject of the Sentence
Schoolhouse Rock - Interjections!
Schoolhouse Rock - Sufferin' Until Sufferage


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 18, 2004)

Right now is an entire Widespread Panic bootleg show, the Boulder CO 1/18/96 show (acoustic).  Has an AWESOME cover of "I Walk On Guilded Splinters".


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2004)

"Whatever Happened to the Chainsaw Juggler"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 18, 2004)

Lately I've been listening to Celine Dion, the Falling Into You album, quite a bit.


----------



## IamTheTest (Dec 18, 2004)

I try to stay as broad as possible.  Lately it's been...
My Chemical Romance
Emmanuel
The Matches
Bandits of the Acoustic Revolution
Wynton Marsalis
Bach
Lucky Boys Confusion
Hawthorne Heights
Kanye West
Saosin
Wire
Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 18, 2004)

mhacdebhandia said:
			
		

> and random covers of popular songs,




I'm always looking for good (and unusual) covers.  Any suggestions?


----------



## eabha (Dec 19, 2004)

_Wow._

I'm shocked by how little of this stuff I recognize.

I've got _An Evening With John Denver_ in the tape deck. Yes, that's right. _Tape deck._

I've been listening to that album for close to 30 years.

At work, I turn on the radio. Q107 here in Toronto. Lots of Rolling Stones, Beatles, Queen, the Who, and other classic rock.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 19, 2004)

Times are hard for cassettes.  I still have a tape deck in the car, and it's damned hard to find anything worthwhile on cassette.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Dec 19, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> I'm always looking for good (and unusual) covers.  Any suggestions?



Hmm. A sample of some of what I like the most:

Anything by Richard Cheese. His schtick is lounge covers of current rock and pop  songs - his "Down With The Sickness" was in the remake of _Dawn of the Dead_.

Similarly, Joan Osborne's covered a good many classic songs - her "Think", "Man In The Long Black Coat" and "Son Of A Preacher Man" are excellent.

The Gourds have an amusing cover of Snoop Dogg's "Gin and Juice" which is often misattributed to Phish. Mr. Bungle has done an excellent ska cover of Danny Elfman's theme for _Batman_. Less Than Jake released an entire album of punk covers of the _Grease_ soundtrack.

Some more:

Frou Frou, "Holding Out For A Hero"
kidneythieves, "Crazy"
Rusted Root, "You Can't Always Get What You Want"
Me First and the Gimme Gimmes, "Only The Good Die Young"
Lost Prophets, "I Need You Tonight"


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 19, 2004)

The Gourds cover is great.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 19, 2004)

Right now it is:
Velvet Revolver: Contraband
Van Halen: Best of Both Worlds
U2: How to Dismantle an Atomic Bomb


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Dec 21, 2004)

Billy Joel - We Didn't Start The Fire 
Boris The Spinkler - Icky Shazam
Chad Brock - Lightning Does The Work
Conway Twitty & Loretta Lynn - Louisiana Woman, Mississippi Man
Diamond Rio - Unbelieveable
Danny Kaye - I've Got A Lovely Bunch of Coconuts
Dixie Chicks - Goodbye Earl
Eels - Fresh Feeling (Kal-El Remix)
Eels - Fresh Feeling
ELO - Fifth of Beethoven
ELO - Rock N Roll Is King
Eric Clapton - Sunshine on Your Love
Eric Johnson - Cliffs Of Dover
Fatboy Slim - Weapon Of Choice
Gregorian - Druid Chant
Jeff Foxworthy - More Redneck Jokes
Joan Jett - Bad Reputation
John Lennon - Give Peace a Chance
John Williams - Superman Theme
Johnny Cash - look at them beans
Lenny Kravitz - Give Peace a Chance
Loretta Lynn & Conway Twitty - You're The Reason Our Kids Are Ugly 
Man Of Steel - Hank Williams Jr
Phil Vassar - Just Another Day In Paradise
REM - I Am Superman
Rockapella - Always Coca-Cola
Rocky Horror Picture Show - Time Warp Remix
Simon & Garfunkle - The 59th Street Bridge Song
Smash Mouth - All Star
Spoken - The Address to the Haggis 
Stabbing Westward - The Thing I Hate
Tai Mai Shu - Chinese Combo #5 Lou Bega Parody
The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For the Devil
Tim Mcgraw - Don't Take The Girl
Toyota Car Commercial - ZOOM ZOOM ZOOM 
Travis Tritt - It's a great day  to be alive
Unknown - I Wanna Be A Storm Trooper
Unknown - Planet-Shmanet Janet (Rocky Horror Cover)
Unknown - Pretty fly for a jedi
Unknown - Stay On Target (Star Wars)
Unknown -  YODA (parody of YMCA by the Village People)


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 21, 2004)

Dude, zoom zoom is the *Mazda* commercial, not the Toyota one!  And the artist is Pedro Escobar.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Dec 22, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Dude, zoom zoom is the *Mazda* commercial, not the Toyota one!  And the artist is Pedro Escobar.




I was just taking the title from the MP3. But,  THANK YOU! I have been trying to find out, I need more of this man's work. He utterly rocks.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 22, 2004)

One last time, then I'm abandoning this thread for good...

Covenant - Bullet - Ellen Allien (Flow Mix)
Covenant - Bullet (Le Dust Sucker Mix)
Covenant - Call the Ships to Port (Kaylab Remix)
Covenant - Figurehead (Club Remix)
Covenant - Therimen (Club Version)
Covenant - We Stand Alone
Mesh - Let Them Crush Us
Michigan - Red Dawn (Radio Edit)
Neuroactive - Space Divider (Radioactive Mix)
Neuroticfish - Prostitute (No Pop Mix)
Neuroticfish - Prostitute (NYC Club Mix)
Neuroticfish - Skin (Club Edit)
Neuroticfish - The Bomb (Extended)
Neuroticfish - The Bomb
So I'm obviously still on a bit of a futurepop thing right now.

Oh, Dr. Anomolous, looks like my filename might have the wrong artist for zoom zoom zoom as well -- check out this link:  http://www.whatsthattune.co.uk/messagecomplete.asp?id=738


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 22, 2004)

First 20 songs my iTunes played on random today.



1) "New Jersey Girl" - Nerf Herder
2) "In Memory of Morvern" - Hot Cross
3) "Ember" - Zao
4) "Princess" - Side Walk Slam
5) "Our Time" - The Yeah Yeah Yeahs
6) "Skies So Blue" - The Rocket Summer
7) "O Holy Night" - Duvall
8) "Salvation Army" - HORSE the Band
9) "Silver Bells" - Bright Eyes
10) "The Rising End (The First Prophecy)" - Zao
11) "Welcome to My World" - Nerf Herder
12) "Sin For a Season" - Starflyer 59
13) "Moonds of Mars" - Noise Ratchet
14) "Liquid Courage" - Pretty Girls Make Graves
15) "Heavenbound" - Bleach
16) "Mixed Emotions" - Slow Coming Day
17) "Ode to Manheim Steamroller" - Reggie and the Full Effect
18) "A Lack of Color" - Death Cab for Cutie
19) "Hunted by a Freak" - Mogwai
20) "Super Good Feeling" - Bleach


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 22, 2004)

Jeez, doesn't anyone in here listen to anything good?  I mean aside from Kilar (Bram Stoker's Dracula soundtrack) I don't see any mention of Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Holst, or even Beethoven.

Sad.

*ducks*


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 22, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Jeez, doesn't anyone in here listen to anything good?  I mean aside from Kilar (Bram Stoker's Dracula soundtrack) I don't see any mention of Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Holst, or even Beethoven.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> *ducks*





I enjoy that style of music, but it isn't something I can sit down to listen to if that makes sense. There are a lot of artists that I can appreciate but would never listen to by myself or sit down just to listen to them.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Dec 22, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Oh, Dr. Anomolous, looks like my filename might have the wrong artist for zoom zoom zoom as well




Ah, closer and closer to finding more in the genre, at least. Thanks. 



			
				die_kluge said:
			
		

> JI don't see any mention of Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Holst, or even Beethoven.




  I just burned an album, which removes the songs on it from my playlist. Prior CDs are Isis, Osiris, Horus, Anubis, Memphis, Heliopolis, and Ibis. The one I just burned, Oasis (still working on a label design) had a great deal of Mozart, Vivaldi, Wagner, and, well, Apocalyptica.   

As a minor threadjacking aside, I'm running out of names in the theme. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 23, 2004)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> I enjoy that style of music, but it isn't something I can sit down to listen to if that makes sense. There are a lot of artists that I can appreciate but would never listen to by myself or sit down just to listen to them.




I just don't understand that.  Every time I hear Shostakovich's Symphony No. 7, or Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_ I hear new stuff in it.  It's just such exceedingly complex, and beautiful music.

But, I admit it's not really good at parties.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 23, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> But, I admit it's not really good at parties.





That's good, since I don't go to parties. But to me the pinnacle of the art form of music is the lyrics involved, so that's a big part of it. I'm more of a poet than a musician myself so that's the focus in my mind.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 23, 2004)

Dr. Anomalous said:
			
		

> I just burned an album, which removes the songs on it from my playlist. Prior CDs are Isis, Osiris, Horus, Anubis, Memphis, Heliopolis, and Ibis. The one I just burned, Oasis (still working on a label design) had a great deal of Mozart, Vivaldi, Wagner, and, well, Apocalyptica.
> 
> As a minor threadjacking aside, I'm running out of names in the theme. Suggestions welcome.



Still no Thebes or Hamunaptra.  Or Giza, or Karnak, or a lot of other places in Egypt.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Dec 24, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Still no Thebes or Hamunaptra.  Or Giza, or Karnak, or a lot of other places in Egypt.




I'm reluctant to give up on the "is" ending, though.


----------

